# Best Alice Cooper songs



## countchocula180 (Oct 17, 2010)

Putting together a 2 disc set of songs and movie clips and figure each disc needs an Alice Cooper song but I'm not too familiar with his early stuff (pre-90's), so I'll defer to the more knowledgable. Was thinking 'Welcome to My Nightmare' but I'm open to all suggestions.


----------



## xaos (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome To My Nightmare..
One of my favorite Halloween Songs by Alice..


----------



## countchocula180 (Oct 17, 2010)

Think I'm gonna go with Keepin' Halloween Alive for the other song


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Still remember when Alice was on the Muppet Show for Halloween. That blew my mind! (It was a very little mind and easily blown, but still)

There's always Feed my Frankenstein!


----------



## retrohal (Mar 28, 2009)

Cold Ethyl, a real rocker about necrophila. Oh, and don't forget "The Black Widow"


----------



## Carlsporkpie (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh, Chocky, are you ever going to be sorry I saw this post!

I happen to be a die-hard fan of the Coop, and mainly of his late '60s-early 80s material. Sooo...going in order of albums, here are my recommendations:

(I'm skipping his first two albums "Pretties for You" and "Easy Action" because the band hadn't found its creepy identity yet)

_Love It to Death_- "Black Juju," "Hallowed Be My Name," "Second Coming," "The Ballad of Dwight Fry"

_Killer_- "Halo of Flies," "Desperado," "Dead Babies," "Killer"

_School's Out_- "Luney Tune," "Blue Turk," "My Stars," "Public Animal #9"

_Billion Dollar Babies_- "Billion Dollar Babies," "Unfinished Sweet," "No More Mr. Nice Guy," "Sick Things," "I Love the Dead"

_Welcome to My Nightmare_- Whole thing, no question. Just a masterpiece.

_Alice Cooper Goes to Hell_- "Go to Hell," "Didn't We Meet," "Wish You Were Here"

_Lace and Whiskey_- "King of the Silver Screen"

_From the Inside_- "The Quiet Room," "Nurse Rozetta," "Millie and Billie"

_Flush the Fashion_- "Clones (We're All)," "Pain," "Aspirin Damage, "Nuclear Infected," "Dance Yourself to Death"

_Special Forces_- "Prettiest Cop on the Block," "Skeletons in the Closet"

_Zipper Catches Skin_- "No Baloney Homosapiens," "Tag, You're It," "I'm Alive (That Was the Day My Dead Pet Returned to Save My Life)"

_DaDa_- "Former Lee Warmer," "Fresh Blood"

Okay, how's that?


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah I was gunna say Skeletons in the Closet.. looks like Carlsporkpie (LMFAO great name) has you covered.


----------

